# Rain machiene (A.K.A. the BBQ.)



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Well I bought a new rain machiene for the garden as as its been a lovley warm sunny day I bought some coals and some grub few can of cold beer....

Within 30 minuits of buying the coals.... thunder and fekkin lightning. I shit you not :-| [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

always like that! ....sunny all week....and it starts to rain to Friday and Sat!!! :evil:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm sat outside with a BBQ goin and the fire goin ha ha

J
Xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Just had a strike meters from the house

Flash to bang was pretty much instantaneous


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Ha, I bought a BBQ last month. I gas one that gets hot before it has time to rain. We've used it several times already.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Pugwash69 said:


> Ha, I bought a BBQ last month. I gas one that gets hot before it has time to rain. We've used it several times already.


Whats the point in a gas BBQ?

Its just a cooker outside... :lol:

Real charcoal FTW


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Reminds me of the American who was on holiday over here and someone rushed past him in the rain and said, "Lovely weather isn't it?" He asked in a bar for an explanation and someone told him it was British humour - irony! He was impressed by this and said he'd use "irony" when he got home. He had a barbecue back in California and accidentally burnt the steaks to a cinder and said to his gests, "Lovely weather isn't it?" :roll:


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I think I win the match. I ordered an inflatable pool for delivery tomorrow. We had thunder and lightening today.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

put a gazebo up and it will be fine 

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Pugwash69 said:


> I think I win the match. I ordered an inflatable pool for delivery tomorrow. We had thunder and lightening today.


Its a pool, not like you can get any wetter if it rains


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

brian1978 said:


> Well I bought a new rain machiene for the garden as as its been a lovley warm sunny day I bought some coals and some grub few can of cold beer....
> 
> Within 30 minuits of buying the coals.... thunder and fekkin lightning. I shit you not :-| [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Welcome to Scotland! :lol:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Can everyone light their barbies tomorrow for 1pm, and waft the smoke Southwards towards Southern France.  
_*
I'm sure Nico won't mind. Lewis certainly won't!*_


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

No? 

J
xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Skeee said:


> Can everyone light their barbies tomorrow for 1pm, and waft the smoke Southwards towards Southern France.
> _*
> I'm sure Nico won't mind. Lewis certainly won't!*_





Lollypop86 said:


> No?
> 
> J
> xx










Jessica and Nico sitting in a tree, .......................


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

who the fuck is Nico......?

J
xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> who the fuck is Nico......?
> 
> J
> xx


 http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/formula1/27558177
The forecast is "possible rain" for Monte Carlo tomorrow.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I still dont get your humour sometimes lol

J
xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> I still don't get your humour sometimes lol
> 
> J
> xx


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

brian1978 said:


> Pugwash69 said:
> 
> 
> > I think I win the match. I ordered an inflatable pool for delivery tomorrow. We had thunder and lightening today.
> ...


I'm very happy to report that it's a hot tub. We did use it in the rain too.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Well bbq was planned again for today......

Planned since last week.....

More thundef and lightning :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

I don't get it? you guys not got a big garden umbrella, every English man's right to start a fire, and burn everything we cook whilst drinking beer, taught at a very early age !! :lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

alexi7 said:


> I don't get it? you guys not got a big garden umbrella, every English man's right to start a fire, and burn everything we cook whilst drinking beer, taught at a very early age !! :lol:


I bought a 3x3m gazebo with sides today....

Bring it on weather.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I had a BBQ sunday, beautiful weather!

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> I had a BBQ sunday, beautiful weather!
> 
> J
> xx


More thunder and lightning here [smiley=bigcry.gif]

wtf its nearly june and I could grow rice in my back garden. :-|


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

it feels like friggin november!

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Well the BBQ was aranged on monday for tomorrow.

Today... glorious sunshine.

Sunday ....... RAIN

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU :lol: :lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Well the rain machiene was wheeled out....... and it rained. Well did yesterday was dry this morning of course [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Bring it on :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I had another BBQ yesterday 

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> I had another BBQ yesterday
> 
> J
> xx


Yep, RainBQ


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

no it wasnt raining lol it was a beautiful day here in the sunny south 

J
xx


----------

